# Can I Connect A Ferret Nation To A Critter Nation??



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

Can I connect a Ferret Nation cage to a Critter Nation cage? I have been asking around and have been getting very mixed answers. Has anyone ever attached a Ferret Nation to a Critter Nation cage? Also, I am looking for a cage second hand, are there any sites that you know of in the US that I could look for one? 
-Thanks, Vividdonut12


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

I have not, but I am sure it could work. I currently have a DFN which is home to my one boy who will be introduced to the new boys soon, and a DCN which is home to my two new ratties, and hopefully soon home to all three of my boys! Both the cages seem the same, apart from the bars. I think you would attach the FN to the CN just like you would attach two CNs, or FNs.

I have had lots of success with craigslist for cages, however, I guess it does vary depending on the state you live in. I recently got a DCN second-hand off craigslist for $125, and I've seen other CNs and FNs come and go recently as well!
Another site I have seen plenty of cages on is offerup. Where I live it isn't as popular as craigslist, but I have seen lots of cages there recently


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

As long as both the Critter Nation and Ferret Nation aren't super old, they can be stacked.










You of course wouldn't want to use a Ferret Nation if you have younger rats or smaller adult females because the bar spacing is too wide. 

Facebook marketplace is another app to check for used cages.


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

I got a ferret nation cage in the past and found adult females and youngsters can just skip through the bars very easily. I had to sell it. Just a heads up


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

At a max 7/8" for dumbos and 3/4" for top ears because my dumbo babies could get out of 1" but not the 7/8" (lol ikr) but try to aim for 1/2" to be safe.


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks, everyone! What do you think is a reasonable price for a DCN or DFN??


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

I think around $150 would be a reasonable price for a used DCN or DFN that's still in good condition. But that's just based on the prices of secondhand DCNs and DFNs I've seen for sale in my area, and my opinion.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Brand new prices are $220-$280 but i think these are more worth $130-$175


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Be careful with used CNs and FNs. These cages are made up of hollow iron components that can easily trap moisture. If not cared for properly, trapped moisture can easily turn to rust. Inspect used cages carefully and don't feel bad for refusing to purchase a cage with rust. Even if you drive all the way out to pick one up, don't feel bad for walking away. Just say sorry and leave. 

Up to $175 would probably be an acceptable price for a used CN in pristine condition but I think $150 or under is more appropriate (_being that a brand new one is $250_).


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> Be careful with used CNs and FNs. These cages are made up of hollow iron components that can easily trap moisture. If not cared for properly, trapped moisture can easily turn to rust. Inspect used cages carefully and don't feel bad for refusing to purchase a cage with rust. Even if you drive all the way out to pick one up, don't feel bad for walking away. Just say sorry and leave.
> 
> Up to $175 would probably be an acceptable price for a used CN in pristine condition but I think $150 or under is more appropriate (_being that a brand new one is $250_).


I agree


----------

